# I'm done cutting for this year (woodpile pics)



## Kevin in Ohio

Got everything full and ready to get back on other projects. That Beech tree posted under "Cleaning up the woods" Had more wood than I thought. The top ricked out at 11 cords WITHOUT the 25 ft trunk. Probably at least another 3 there so that is one of the biggest(cord wise) we've done. Here's some pics of the shed. It rick measures 80' X 18' X 7' which figures out to over 78 cord.


----------



## polexie

The guy above me is a troll i believe?

Kevin, what an amazing amount of wood you got there! Niced pics, does i dry enough in a closed shed or do you leave the doos opened?

Really enjoying your pics, also from your beech.

Thanks, Lex


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Here are the little grain bins. Pain in the rear to stack in but nice dry storage with concrete floor. They are 12.5 ft in diameter and figure out to 11 cord each when stacked to the roof peak like they are. One guy inside stacking while the other guy throws threw the roof once the bottom 8 ft is done.








Another part of a barn that has 17 cord in.






Another barn with 23 cord in it.

Have wood in one other place that has 25 cord so the total is 166. That doesn't count what allready in place to heat us this season so there is more. Dad and I normally cut starting in mid December and end about now. No, we did not cut all this this year as we keep building the supply every year it seems. We did about 45 this year and that's pretty good as Dad is over 70 now but amazes me. He wants to keep going and I'M quitting! We burn about 20 cord a year between the 2 of us so we like to keep a future supply. As long as it's under cover it's a good frrling knowing it's there.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

polexie said:


> The guy above me is a troll i believe?
> 
> Kevin, what an amazing amount of wood you got there! Niced pics, does i dry enough in a closed shed or do you leave the doos opened?
> 
> Really enjoying your pics, also from your beech.
> 
> Thanks, Lex



This was an old tobacco shed that was in disrepair. We decided to fix it up for wood storage as it was on the farm where the 40 acre woods is and SO handy to stack in. We used metal siding and if you notice the bottom edge does not go to the ground. Air can move right through the bottom and dry the pile some. We normally let it set 3 years so drying time isn't a factor with us and I've never noticed the wood being any wetter than open rick stacking. We'll use out of one door and the next year move down to the next door. Fill the one you used out of and it's a constant cycle. We also ran drainage tile around the outside to wick the roof water and ground moisture away. We DO have to constanly trap for coons and possums as they like to use wood piles and their porta johns if you let them.


----------



## treemandan

Yo dude! You have to stop. Man you are a nut. Ten bucks says you got a log in the glove box of the pick up. What did you split that with?


----------



## wilbilt

Nice stash!

Quite obviously, there is a ton of work behind those pics. I think you are done for this year, at least.

Around here, many would claim you could not have hauled all that with the old Chevy. It would be said it could not be properly hauled unless an F-350 was doing it.

I disagree, and have an '88 Chevy in the driveway. It will not presently appease the Smog Police, and I really miss driving it. It is a pain trying to haul things in the minivan, so I guess I need to get to work.

My hat is off to you, sir.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

treemandan said:


> Yo dude! You have to stop. Man you are a nut. Ten bucks says you got a log in the glove box of the pick up. What did you split that with?



We have 2 splitters. Dad made the first one(horizontial) and I've basically rebuilt all the metal pieces as we found the weak links  Still original pump and cylinder although the cylinder rod broke at the threads where the yoke attaches. We were in a bind as we needed to keep going and ordered another cylinder. I gouge it out and rewelded it and after 10 years it still hasn't broke! The second was made by someone else and it's a 3 point. Redid it as well and basically bullet proof now but slow cycle time. We use the 3 point for the big pieces that I can't or don't want to lift, just lay it on the ground. It has the best design I've seen as it's a box beam with a box beam slide. I'm gathering parts for my dream splitter and will make that sometime in the near future. 

I have a OWB but Dad has a stove he made over 25 years ago. Made from 2 large water heaters on the double barrel stove design. Works great for him and gets amazing efficientcy out of it. He burns a little over 6 cord a year.


----------



## rngrchad

Kevin, very humbling, and awesome pictures of such a grand collection of firewood. There is more work underneath those grain-bins and pole-buildings than most men will ever realize (AS members excluded). Nothing quite like time spent between father and son in the woods cutting and splitting. Albeit you have some fond memories of splitting seasons gone by.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

wilbilt said:


> Nice stash!
> 
> Quite obviously, there is a ton of work behind those pics. I think you are done for this year, at least.
> 
> Around here, many would claim you could not have hauled all that with the old Chevy. It would be said it could not be properly hauled unless an F-350 was doing it.
> 
> I disagree, and have an '88 Chevy in the driveway. It will not presently appease the Smog Police, and I really miss driving it. It is a pain trying to haul things in the minivan, so I guess I need to get to work.
> 
> My hat is off to you, sir.



It's kinda our time together as we both enjoy doing it. 

On the truck it gets worse.... it's a 1/2 ton. I load that thing with the tailgate down and it peaks over the top of the cab. Get basically a cord on every load. Dad's got a 3/4 ton Dodge we use to but has a toolbox so I get more on mine than his. I've done my share of work on it aND It's rusting bad now but has over 300,000 miles on it. One cracked head and some blown head gaskets, trashed rear end BEFORE I started hauling with it but overall been a good truck. Had a leaky rear main seal (at 200,000 miles) and pulled the motor. Pulled the pan off and it took ONE paper towel to clean the sludge out of the bottom of the pan. There was none. I change oil every 5000 just because it an easy way to remember and I guess it works! I wanted a 3/4 ton, which I have now waiting in the wings, but couldn't pass up the deal I got on this one. I'd hate to think how much weight this truck has moved.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

rngrchad said:


> Kevin, very humbling, and awesome pictures of such a grand collection of firewood. There is more work underneath those grain-bins and pole-buildings than most men will ever realize (AS members excluded). Nothing quite like time spent between father and son in the woods cutting and splitting. Albeit you have some fond memories of splitting seasons gone by.



When I was a little wood chipper, running around limbing with a hachet we didn't have a woods of our own. We were scrounging for wood doing dead take downs for neighbors. I remember one year Dad had a guy that wanted an apple orchid cleaned out and we did that. Talk about a lot of work for little return as we burnt all the brush too. That might be why we tend to cut more now as we hate to see it just rot up when it's down.

We found out quick that you can get in with farmers they ALWAY have overgrown fencerows they want cleaned out. Do a good job and they'll keep you with all the wood you'll ever need via referrals. They always like us because we cut everything down to about 1 1/2 inches and we'd throw all the brush out in the field in rows so the could just push it with tractors/dozers to burn it up. Heck, we were just glad we didn't have to do it!

I'm in my 40's now so we been at it awhile


----------



## rngrchad

Kevin in Ohio said:


> When I was a little wood chipper, running around limbing with a hachet we didn't have a woods of our own. We were scrounging for wood doing dead take downs for neighbors. I remember one year Dad had a guy that wanted an apple orchid cleaned out and we did that. Talk about a lot of work for little return as we burnt all the brush too. That might be why we tend to cut more now as we hate to see it just rot up when it's down.
> 
> We found out quick that you can get in with farmers they ALWAY have overgrown fencerows they want cleaned out. Do a good job and they'll keep you with all the wood you'll ever need via referrals. They always like us because we cut everything down to about 1 1/2 inches and we'd throw all the brush out in the field in rows so the could just push it with tractors/dozers to burn it up. Heck, we were just glad we didn't have to do it!
> 
> I'm in my 40's now so we been at it awhile



Dag on, you would really have to be hard-up for firewood if you find yourself in an apple orchard. I get the impression there isn't much you haven't done when it comes to wood cut'n.


----------



## ccrider2240

very impressed, that there is more work than some men do in a life time. man i love the smell of green oak.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

rngrchad said:


> Dag on, you would really have to be hard-up for firewood if you find yourself in an apple orchard. I get the impression there isn't much you haven't done when it comes to wood cut'n.



Notice I DIDN"T say we ever did another orchard, one hard lesson learned as we agreed to do it and kept our word. Burns hot and smells great but the BRUSH and basically all limb wood!

I did buy a Stihl 660 this year but up until that our "big" saws were Homelite XL12's. Were not the fastest sawers out there but we don't quit early either. One of Dads best lines is, "Stop Jawin' and start sawin' " and I think that need to be my tag line if I can figure out how to do that.


----------



## thejdman04

Very imprssive. You have much more patience then me to stack all that wood


----------



## stihl sawing

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: Speechless


----------



## sprung22

Awesome pics...Yah id say you have enough wood for a couple of year's


----------



## slinger

Wow! looks like you guys save everything but the leaves 

Good Onya!


"A little less talk and a little more work boys" one of my favorites.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

slinger said:


> Wow! looks like you guys save everything but the leaves
> 
> Good Onya!
> 
> 
> "A little less talk and a little more work boys" one of my favorites.



It all burns  I always get a kick out of guys who leave 6 inch and smaller stuff then split it all smaller than what they left. I wouldn't split anything under 2 ft in diameter but Dad likes it smaller as it's hard to get in his stove's door. We got a pile odd culls(shorts, chunks or terrible knots) that we referr to as needing a "boiler adjustment". 

Honestly this isn't that much wood as there are probably a lot of guys on here that sell will attest to. Like I said, we only do it for basically a month per year when weather permits and I work a full time job.


----------



## treemandan

Kevin in Ohio said:


> It all burns  I always get a kick out of guys who leave 6 inch and smaller stuff then split it all smaller than what they left. I wouldn't split anything under 2 ft in diameter but Dad likes it smaller as it's hard to get in his stove's door. We got a pile odd culls(shorts, chunks or terrible knots) that we referr to as needing a "boiler adjustment".
> 
> Honestly this isn't that much wood as there are probably a lot of guys on here that sell will attest to. Like I said, we only do it for basically a month per year when weather permits and I work a full time job.



Ya got me creamin my jeans but why don't you make a door in those cribs instead of the ladder loading thing? How do you get it out?


----------



## Ljute

Never Stop Stacking!!1!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

treemandan said:


> Ya got me creamin my jeans but why don't you make a door in those cribs instead of the ladder loading thing? How do you get it out?



If you look at the pic again on the left side you can see the walk in door.







We stack it up as high as I can reach(8 ft) and work towards the door. Once that is done we throw it in off the back of the truck, meaning standing on the tailgate. Ladder is just to get in and out. Then we stack them to the roofline. Getting out is all out the walk in door and is self feeding for awhile. NOT my favorite place to use as it's too labor intensive.


----------



## ccrider2240

stihl sawing said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: Speechless




I get lost watching that law dog and that wild chainsaw... Man thats funny,,, I always thought bringing a 361 to a fight would be worth it,,, but #### they would thank im insane that guys looks pissed,,, what clip is that from?


----------



## treemandan

Kevin in Ohio said:


> If you look at the pic again on the left side you can see the walk in door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stack it up as high as I can reach(8 ft) and work towards the door. Once that is done we throw it in off the back of the truck, meaning standing on the tailgate. Ladder is just to get in and out. Then we stack them to the roofline. Getting out is all out the walk in door and is self feeding for awhile. NOT my favorite place to use as it's too labor intensive.



So do I get the ten bucks or what? 

What are you splitting with?


----------



## treemandan

ccrider2240 said:


> I get lost watching that law dog and that wild chainsaw... Man thats funny,,, I always thought bringing a 361 to a fight would be worth it,,, but #### they would thank im insane that guys looks pissed,,, what clip is that from?



Happens to me too. He told me its from the early Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie.


----------



## stihl sawing

ccrider2240 said:


> I get lost watching that law dog and that wild chainsaw... Man thats funny,,, I always thought bringing a 361 to a fight would be worth it,,, but #### they would thank im insane that guys looks pissed,,, what clip is that from?





treemandan said:


> Happens to me too. He told me its from the early Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie.


Yup, That's what i was told.


----------



## TreePointer

My parents had the last of their old grain bins (exactly like yours) removed over 15 years ago, which was before they got into wood burning. _Now_ they want me to build them a woodshed.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

treemandan said:


> So do I get the ten bucks or what?
> 
> What are you splitting with?



No, you lose and I answered your question on the first page.


----------



## sctstoys72

hope Obama don't outlaw wood stoves. Take it easy for a couple years,you got enough.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

sctstoys72 said:


> hope Obama don't outlaw wood stoves. Take it easy for a couple years,you got enough.



I wonder if Obama will look the other way on our smokers as the media looks away at him doing it?


----------



## treemandan

Kevin in Ohio said:


> No, you lose and I answered your question on the first page.



ooops.


----------



## EzTrbo

Nice pics and alot of hard work went into doing that. Well done. My family has been in the construction biz for over 60 years(just closed the family biz finally last year.) Dad used to tell me that him and my uncle cleared more timber in the first five years he was working full time(1973) than he did in the last 25. At the time they both burnt wood and would do all they could to save and cut as much as they could but WOW the trees we burnt in piles. I'm slowly working on getting my wood stash built back up, but dam its not near that big. LOL

Thanks again for the pics.

Trbo


----------



## Rftreeman

sctstoys72 said:


> hope Obama don't outlaw wood stoves. Take it easy for a couple years,you got enough.


if he finds out about this work pile he'll make Kevin share the wealth........


Kevin, I have never seen so much wood in one spot.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Rftreeman said:


> if he finds out about this work pile he'll make Kevin share the wealth........
> 
> 
> Kevin, I have never seen so much wood in one spot.



The first time we filled it it took about 3 months of spare time cutting to do. We had a natural gas pipeline come through our property on a railroad rightaway that wasn't ours. They told us to cut anything we wanted as they were just going to burn it all onsite. We'd go through 2 - 4 gallons of fuel a day a saw nonstop trying to get the best stuff we could. That shed has been filled/emptied 3 times now.

We load up the big stuff(by hand) and throw it in a bay and split on a day when it was raining so no time was wasted as we were on a schedule. Here are a coulple of pics from then and the old 1 ton Dodge.











If Obama wants the wood for the huddled masses we'll gladly sell it for faucet prices to him


----------



## epicklein22

Great job Kevin, tell your dad the same. An amazing amount work and very good management of time and space. I want to have that much firewood some day. I got saw dust in my veins and I definitely know you do too.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Finally got a warm day and was able to fix the door so I could open it up for light. 25 cord in here. I know, clean the junk out so I can have more storage


----------



## windthrown

Now all you need is about 10 OWBs and you are good to burn!


----------



## rdbrumfield

how much wood could a woodchuck chuck, you are the men.


----------



## Baldman

Very impressive! I am jealous and would love to be that organized.


----------



## gink595

Kevin in Ohio said:


> *We found out quick that you can get in with farmers they ALWAY have overgrown fencerows they want cleaned out.* Do a good job and they'll keep you with all the wood you'll ever need via referrals. They always like us because we cut everything down to about 1 1/2 inches and we'd throw all the brush out in the field in rows so the could just push it with tractors/dozers to burn it up. Heck, we were just glad we didn't have to do it!



Yes that is how I got all my wood for last year, doing fence row clean-ups and edge of fields.


----------



## maxfior

What a pleasure to read this thread... Makes me want to go out and cut with my father, good times for sure! I hope to some day have a setup like that! Do you have any advice with asking farmers for wood that is close to the fields that they work? Right now I have a line on one farmer that wants some stuff chopped down and he said I could have any dead stuff in his woods that I wanted, but it is so hard to get to... None the less, great pictures!

Max


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

maxfior said:


> What a pleasure to read this thread... Makes me want to go out and cut with my father, good times for sure! I hope to some day have a setup like that! Do you have any advice with asking farmers for wood that is close to the fields that they work? Right now I have a line on one farmer that wants some stuff chopped down and he said I could have any dead stuff in his woods that I wanted, but it is so hard to get to... None the less, great pictures!
> 
> Max



Your getting kind of late now to do anything major. You don't want to have stuff in the way when they get ready to plant. 

I'd start off small and find out EXACTLY what he wants. Whether he wants all the trees cut or just certain ones. We throw all the brush out in the field in rows and leave some breaks so you can get in and push it with a tractor or dozer for burning. Here is a pic of the 3/4 mile long one we did last year. You can make out the brush row on the left:







Tell him you'll help on burn day if he can bring the tractor. That's the easy part. One other thing I'd stress is don't tear up there fields/property. If it's wet, walk in pulling your saws and such in a wagon. For hauling out wait for when the ground dries out or is froze enough. Nothing makes them madder than bouncing over your ruts, especially if they are doing no till. Keep your word and do a good job and you'll get more wood than you'll need as they all go to the coffee shop and swap stories. If if doesn't have enough for you ask him to spread the word you're looking for more. You'll get it if you do a good job, Kevin


----------



## maxfior

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Your getting kind of late now to do anything major. You don't want to have stuff in the way when they get ready to plant.
> 
> I'd start off small and find out EXACTLY what he wants. Whether he wants all the trees cut or just certain ones. We throw all the brush out in the field in rows and leave some breaks so you can get in and push it with a tractor or dozer for burning. Here is a pic of the 3/4 mile long one we did last year. You can make out the brush row on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him you'll help on burn day if he can bring the tractor. That's the easy part. One other thing I'd stress is don't tear up there fields/property. If it's wet, walk in pulling your saws and such in a wagon. For hauling out wait for when the ground dries out or is froze enough. Nothing makes them madder than bouncing over your ruts, especially if they are doing no till. Keep your word and do a good job and you'll get more wood than you'll need as they all go to the coffee shop and swap stories. If if doesn't have enough for you ask him to spread the word you're looking for more. You'll get it if you do a good job, Kevin



Kevin,

Thank you for taking the time in writing that response. I'm pretty much doing the things that you stated, It was late this winter that I found the farmer that wanted a few trees dropped, I guess they get to close to the top of the combine... There is a nice grass row that I can get my equpiment to, but every time I wanted to get out, there was WAY too much snow to do any work, so now I'm stuck wating for a cold day to freeze the ground. One thing that I've learned over the years is NOT to mess up a farmers field... So, if need be I'll wait till next fall or winter... I also need to find out what is planted, if there is nothing there, I can drop trees and not worry about it. The other farmer I know has a 8 or so acre woods that has lots of standing dead oak and walnut, there is also good access to the woods where I don't need to worry about damaging crops, etc. So, that might be my best bet ATM... I'd love to see pictures of your splitting setup and your dad's wood stove, my father and I built his splitter and we plan on building another one this summer, 16HP, 28GPM... Is it worth checking out ditch banks for wood, I know that is where a majority of my neighbors wood comes from, what do you think? Thanks again!

Max


----------



## KD57

That's awesome, done cutting for the year huh? If that was mine I would be done cutting for a lifetime, mine and my sons.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

maxfior said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time in writing that response. I'm pretty much doing the things that you stated, It was late this winter that I found the farmer that wanted a few trees dropped, I guess they get to close to the top of the combine... There is a nice grass row that I can get my equpiment to, but every time I wanted to get out, there was WAY too much snow to do any work, so now I'm stuck wating for a cold day to freeze the ground. One thing that I've learned over the years is NOT to mess up a farmers field... So, if need be I'll wait till next fall or winter... I also need to find out what is planted, if there is nothing there, I can drop trees and not worry about it. The other farmer I know has a 8 or so acre woods that has lots of standing dead oak and walnut, there is also good access to the woods where I don't need to worry about damaging crops, etc. So, that might be my best bet ATM... I'd love to see pictures of your splitting setup and your dad's wood stove, my father and I built his splitter and we plan on building another one this summer, 16HP, 28GPM... Is it worth checking out ditch banks for wood, I know that is where a majority of my neighbors wood comes from, what do you think? Thanks again!
> 
> Max



We have 2 splitters. One's a 3 point and the other is a fixed horizontal. 






We bought the 3 point from someone who made it themselves and the pushram and 3 point attachment have been rebuilt on it. It's really nice for the big stuff as you can lay it on the ground and roll the big stuff up on it with a tiny ramp. Cycle time is slower than the other so it just gets used on the big boys.

Dad made the other originally 25 years ago and I've rebuilt just about everything on it now. No breaks now 











Motor is a 2 cylinder Onan he had laying around. I'm gathering parts now for my dream splitter and might start on that next Winter. I've got some ideas I want to try...........


I'll try to get some pics of Dad's homemade stove today and post them later.
He nailed that as it does an incredible job of heating his home and it's been in operation for 30+ years now.

Get wood from whereever you can, lord knows we have over the years till we got our own supply!


----------



## maxfior

Kevin in Ohio said:


> We have 2 splitters. One's a 3 point and the other is a fixed horizontal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bought the 3 point from someone who made it themselves and the pushram and 3 point attachment have been rebuilt on it. It's really nice for the big stuff as you can lay it on the ground and roll the big stuff up on it with a tiny ramp. Cycle time is slower than the other so it just gets used on the big boys.
> 
> Dad made the other originally 25 years ago and I've rebuilt just about everything on it now. No breaks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor is a 2 cylinder Onan he had laying around. I'm gathering parts now for my dream splitter and might start on that next Winter. I've got some ideas I want to try...........
> 
> 
> I'll try to get some pics of Dad's homemade stove today and post them later.
> He nailed that as it does an incredible job of heating his home and it's been in operation for 30+ years now.
> 
> Get wood from whereever you can, lord knows we have over the years till we got our own supply!



Great pics, I'll post some of my Dad working on splitting in a second... I'd be interested to know what your dream splitter would be, maybe we can share ideas and plans if you would like. I know that the beam alone is going to cost $500 or so bones... 
---
Looking forward to getting ideas for a stove too, VERY interested in your fathers setup, My stove isn't too bad, I've got the larger Magic Heat Reclaimer on it, and it helps quite a bit, but I'd like to build something with a built in heat exchanger. My pops has a double drum setup that burns waste oil, works good in his shop, but too dirty (and maybe even dangerous) for home use... I see you too are in Ohio, where abouts? Thanks again for all the details and insight... 
---
I live in the country and my dad is still a city dweller... So, his space is limited for wood, but he still tries to get as much as he can from the city and local landscaping people...
---




---




---




---
Max


----------



## grampakev

wow, just that round up on the splitter is like a weeks worth of heat for me:jawdrop:


----------



## maxfior

grampakev said:


> wow, just that round up on the splitter is like a weeks worth of heat for me:jawdrop:




Tell me about it! My dad finds all the huge awesome oak!

M.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

maxfior said:


> Great pics, I'll post some of my Dad working on splitting in a second... I'd be interested to know what your dream splitter would be, maybe we can share ideas and plans if you would like. I know that the beam alone is going to cost $500 or so bones...
> ---
> Looking forward to getting ideas for a stove too, VERY interested in your fathers setup, My stove isn't too bad, I've got the larger Magic Heat Reclaimer on it, and it helps quite a bit, but I'd like to build something with a built in heat exchanger. My pops has a double drum setup that burns waste oil, works good in his shop, but too dirty (and maybe even dangerous) for home use... I see you too are in Ohio, where abouts? Thanks again for all the details and insight...
> ---
> I live in the country and my dad is still a city dweller... So, his space is limited for wood, but he still tries to get as much as he can from the city and local landscaping people...
> ---
> Max



Here is some pics of our stove set ups. 






Dads is just a simple double barrel design using thrown out large water heaters. If I recall right they were thrown out by someone in the 70's along our road when he built it. THAT'S recycling  He got the door from an old coal furnace and it's a heavy piece too. Close to the block wall but it acts like a huge heat sink as stove is in the basement. He put one register above it which is in the upstairs hallway and works great. No blowers or anything else is needed and easily heats the house pretty evenly.






Notice on the wall there is a door? We dug a rather large hole outside the house and poured a floor and layed rock up for the sides. He gets about 3/4 of a cord in there and wood stays dry and keeps the mess and bugs to a minimum. Works real well for him.






I have a Central Boiler OWB. I built a building for it (20' X 20'). I don't like standing in the rain or my wood getting wet. I can easily get 13 cord in there which is what I've been averaging in use per year.

Layed block on 3 sides and filled the cores with rebar and cement. Stick construction on shown end built in sections all with screws so I can quickly tear it out if stove needs replaced. Cathedral trusses allows lifting out from above. furring strips attached to the block and steel screwed on to match rest of the farm buildings. Building is raised so you can back a truck up and tailgate is basically flush so you can use a cart to unload quickly.(pulling cart into truck or trailer)

Yes, I put a little thought into it 

On the splitter I'm going box beam on box beam. Out 3 point is that way and I like it. Planning on a 5 or 6 cylinder so that means at least a 16 horse with 30 gpm pump. Just depends what I gather up. Have a few tricks up my sleave that I don't want to say at this time but I'm looking to make it 'easy" for one person to do it with little effort. I'm just west of Dayton.


----------



## maxfior

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Here is some pics of our stove set ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dads is just a simple double barrel design using thrown out large water heaters. If I recall right they were thrown out by someone in the 70's along our road when he built it. THAT'S recycling  He got the door from an old coal furnace and it's a heavy piece too. Close to the block wall but it acts like a huge heat sink as stove is in the basement. He put one register above it which is in the upstairs hallway and works great. No blowers or anything else is needed and easily heats the house pretty evenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice on the wall there is a door? We dug a rather large hole outside the house and poured a floor and layed rock up for the sides. He gets about 3/4 of a cord in there and wood stays dry and keeps the mess and bugs to a minimum. Works real well for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Central Boiler OWB. I built a building for it (20' X 20'). I don't like standing in the rain or my wood getting wet. I can easily get 13 cord in there which is what I've been averaging in use per year.
> 
> Layed block on 3 sides and filled the cores with rebar and cement. Stick construction on shown end built in sections all with screws so I can quickly tear it out if stove needs replaced. Cathedral trusses allows lifting out from above. furring strips attached to the block and steel screwed on to match rest of the farm buildings. Building is raised so you can back a truck up and tailgate is basically flush so you can use a cart to unload quickly.(pulling cart into truck or trailer)
> 
> Yes, I put a little thought into it
> 
> On the splitter I'm going box beam on box beam. Out 3 point is that way and I like it. Planning on a 5 or 6 cylinder so that means at least a 16 horse with 30 gpm pump. Just depends what I gather up. Have a few tricks up my sleave that I don't want to say at this time but I'm looking to make it 'easy" for one person to do it with little effort. I'm just west of Dayton.



Awesome setup, you guys really have your stuff together, that's for sure! I like your fathers setup and your OWB setup is REALLY nice, just goes to show that thinking things through works wonders and I see you did some planning... 
---




That is my ghetto setup, it works okay for an all steel stove. I welded on leg extensions and added the magic heat and then ran duct work to my living room. It made a HUGE difference... It's amazing how much heat goes to waste. I'm actually thinking about drawing up some plans to add more heat exchangers and fins to the stove to get even more out of it...
---




Better shot...
---




I found that the stock fan on the M.H. was pretty loud and didn't move much air so I removed it and just have a larger room fan behind it, worked wonders...
---
Your splitter ideas sound good, we're going with an "H" beam that's .81 thick, 8x8 I believe. We've found that if you go with a larger ram the steel needs to be much thicker to handle the load... I've seem some pretty scary homemade stuff that flexes and bends way too much to be safe... I believe we're aiming around 100 or so inches and the beam is 58lbs. per foot, so it'll be pretty heavy duty... That's one thing I can say for my old man (he's been welding all his life) none of his junk breaks... And he likes to over do things, but I guess that is why his junk lasts so long... I hope you take pictures of your splitter build (should you get around to building it) I'm going to try and do the same... Always fun stuff!

Max


----------



## iCreek

Kevin - Wow, like someone else said, I don't think I have ever seen that much wood in one place for a residential. Awesome work.

Is that a MF 65 ? If so high or low? We have one of each and that sure likes like a high crop 65.


----------



## rdbrumfield

If you are building a splitter with 16 hp and that kind of gallonage, I would consider something like this. could be put on wheels to trailer, mine is on the 3pt. Like it that way for the stability the tractor gives it when picking oversize pieces. Like the rounds the fellow has in the pics above, it just loves that size. Mine just shaves two pieces off the bottom at a time. Keeps the top part in one piece, rotate the block once you have it ate down a couple of pushes. It works quite well.

I have posted this somewhere before, so you might have seen it, just trying get out an easy way to handle larger wood.


----------



## flotek

thats alot of wood right there lol you and your dad must have giant ripped arms like the incredible hulk :greenchainsaw:


----------



## maxfior

rdbrumfield said:


> If you are building a splitter with 16 hp and that kind of gallonage, I would consider something like this. could be put on wheels to trailer, mine is on the 3pt. Like it that way for the stability the tractor gives it when picking oversize pieces. Like the rounds the fellow has in the pics above, it just loves that size. Mine just shaves two pieces off the bottom at a time. Keeps the top part in one piece, rotate the block once you have it ate down a couple of pushes. It works quite well.
> 
> I have posted this somewhere before, so you might have seen it, just trying get out an easy way to handle larger wood.




That's a cool idea!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

iCreek said:


> Kevin - Wow, like someone else said, I don't think I have ever seen that much wood in one place for a residential. Awesome work.
> 
> Is that a MF 65 ? If so high or low? We have one of each and that sure likes like a high crop 65.



Actually it's a MF 35. We use it mainly for bushhogging and dragging a box grader. Tractor in other pic is a MF 175 and also have an old Massey 44 that's a Frankenstein. Has a flathead Dodge 6 in it. Thanks for the compliments too.


----------



## Kansas

Nice pile of wood thats what I call being prepared! 

Kansas


----------



## Gavman

Awesome set of pics and thread, nice work


----------

